# 2x2 Speedsolve: January 26, 2007



## pjk (Jan 26, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) U' L2 D2 F L' U' R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L D' L B2 L' F D B U F2 U
2) L B2 R U2 R2 U2 L' F' D' B' D2 L B' D L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B' R' F2 D B2 D2
3) B D2 L2 F' D L U R' U F R2 F L' U F2 U B L' D2 R U2 R2 B U2 F2
4) B2 U L U' L2 U2 R2 B' D R D' B' U2 R' B' U' L F' L' U L' F D' R' F2
5) D R D F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 B' R' B' L U2 L U B2 R2 U' B2 L B' R' U


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 4.81
Times: (3.94), (8.66), 4.95, 4.89, 4.59


----------



## Kare (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: K?re Krig
Average: 11,37
Times: 12,06 (6,69) 12,46 9,59 (12,59)

No practice is the key to crappy times


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Kai Jiptner
Avg: 11,82
Times: 10.38, 11.78, 13.31, (8.82), (14.30)


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Gunnar Krig
Average: 5.51
(4.50), (6.99), 6.02, 5.40, 5.11 

I still got it! B) 
I haven't solved the 2x2 in 1? months, but I will start practicing my 120 alg set again.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Patrick Kelly
11.50 11.69 11.86 (13.17) (6.52)
Average: 11.68

Haven't practiced in months, as you can see.


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 29, 2007)

Andy Tsao
9.74 6.95 6.00 (5.55) (11.67)=7.56
The last solve was a screwup...


----------



## FrankMorris (Jan 30, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 7.94
Times: (8.53), 7.69, 8.38, (6.70), 7.77


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 1, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 8.86
Times: 8.93, (4.81), 8.78, 8.88, (9.44)

Very consistent and good for me. The second solve had a skip. Actually I saw the entire solve during inspection.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 3, 2007)

Mike Davis
Average: 12.56
Times: (14.41), (9.00), 10.03, 13.31, 14.34

2x2 must not be my thing. haha


----------

